# Asian Zing Fish Marinade



## austinl (Jul 21, 2012)

I've used this on the grill and in the smoker.  It works best with an "oily" fish like salmon or tuna but can be used for lighter ones like tilapia.  Being a marinade it will only leave it's sweet, salty, and zesty flavor on the surface but will not cover up the flavor of the fish deeper in.  If you smoke the fish that flavor will also be deep into the fish so you get a range of flavors as you bite into it.




Asian Zing Fish Marinade




1 and 1/2 cups wine, dry white (such as sauvignon blanc)


1 cup dark brown sugar, well-packed


1/2 cup soy sauce


3.5 oz. piece ginger root, peeled and chopped


6 garlic cloves, chopped


3 TBS. sesame oil


3 TBS. rice vinegar


1 TBS. hot chile sauce (such as sriracha)



Thoroughly mix all ingredients together and use to marinate fish filets for up to 8 hours in the refrigerator before cooking.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 22, 2012)

Austin, morning..... I copied it.... I'll give it a try.... thanks...   Dave


----------



## austinl (Jul 22, 2012)

I hope it works out for you.  Those quantities are enough for 2 or 3 small filets; you might have to double it up for a large piece.


----------

